# Lookin for any suggestions.



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger on a wall tent with a wood stove. I've looked threw past discussions on them but I would like to know how some of you guys and gals make it work for you. Things like lanterns of choice or what kind of camping furniture packs well. I'm tryin to make my Christmas list. Its just not as easy as circling toys in the sunday paper. Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Cabela's has tons of stuff for "outfitting" a wall tent. Like folding cots, folding kitchen modules. Tables and chairs, stacking cots, storage bins, on and on. I'd start there if for nothing else for some ideas. You could also hunt through the many military surplus sites.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Does yours have a floor and a rain fly? I consider those a must!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks. I did go with the rain fly and the 3/4 floor. I've been looking at all the outdoors type of stores. Racking my brain on tables, cots, lighting and cooking supplies. I've also been digging threw all the ratings on all these things. I just thought who else better to ask for suggestions and ideas from then the people who camp, hunt and live in the same state as I do.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok here is what we have found and enjoy... all of these may not apply to your camp

-The water tank heater on the wood stove can really increase the moisture in the tent so we don't use that anymore.
-A wood artillery shell box works great for throwing in your stakes and tie down ropes 
-2 6 or 8 gallon water jugs. Fill 'em up when ya leave home. dishes etc. Nothing worse than needing water for utility and using up your good drinking bottles. If we need it hot..coleman stove
-Coleman lanterns and stove using coleman fuel, they last longer than the propane ones. My biggest complaint with coleman stove is room for 2 fry pans, they don't fit. With a lot of guys in camp and 1 small coleman stove it can take a while to make dinner. I would look for larger?
-The cabelas cots are really nice, each of us outfitted ours with the tree and nightstand. The trees are great for hanging stuff to dry, the nightstand keeps flashlights within reach for when you gotta get up and pi** at night. Avoid cots that are low to the ground, If you setup on top of snow, the floor is like a fridge.
-An EZ pop-up canopy works great for a cook shack, we just put a tarp around 3/4 to block wind/elements.
-Comfortable foldable chair for sitting around
-Some sort of bucket and scoop for cleaning out the wood stove when it is full of ash.
-We recently started packing more clothes in rubber maid totes, seem to pack better then bags, and some moron inevitably gets water in the tent 
-And a good quality crapper! We always just take an old chair, cut out the middle of it put a toilet seat on it, and put a splash guard on the front of it! HAHA!

I am sure I for got a lot. any questions? dont hesitate to ask! It gets expensive quick!


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

what are the advantages of a wall tent I know portability but with all the money shelled out on them why not buy a camper.


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the good ideas. Didnt think about the water tank giving off all that moisture. I like the cook shack idea too. I have a couple reasons I did not go with a camper. I thought after I buy a used camper for 2-5 thousand its gona probably need a few things. Tires, roof or some kind of something. I can't keep it at my house so now I'm paying for storage. Then you gota add the fuel cost of towing it around and the wear on my truck. I also have a small 14' boat I would like to take camping if the campground has a lake or one near by. I couldn't take both if I had a camper. So I went with a nice tent that I can throw in the boat and have the best of both worlds and its big enough for my family. Plus I'd like my son to go camping like I did when I was a kid. Just the tent is a little bigger.


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Bruiser what kind of coleman lanterns do you like to light up your tent? How many do you recommend? Do you use the duel fuel ones. I've read you can put gasoline in these types of lanterns and have you tried it? Only reason I ask is gas being cheaper than before (for now) and being maybe cheaper than coleman fuel. I don't know I've never bought it but I would believe so thinking its a special fuel.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Yea we do have the duel fuel. I wanna say we tried gas in one of them once, and it seems now when you run Coleman fuel thru it it pops. Which is insignificant but can really a care the hell out of ya. The Coleman fuel does last a while. Maybe burn 1.5 cans in a week long trip. We usually run one lantern in the tent and one in the cook shack. We just leave a rope hanging down from the peak in the middle of the tent where we tie the handle to. It gives plenty of light just gotta watch your head.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

And as far as tent vs. Camper. We like to rough it! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Also grass, a good warm sleeping bag, preferably a little longer than you are tall so you can curl up in it. Especially if you do November and December camps. You can cook yourself out of those tents when the fire is going but when everyone passes out and the fire dies, it reaches ambient temp real quick!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

I was going to buy a few of them coleman northstar lanterns with the tube mantle but I read they are noisy when turned up to high and they really eat up the gas but I'm gona go with the duel fuel I think. I'd rather carry a can of fuel than a bunch of 1 pound tanks. A few years back I got a sleeping bag that I would rather sleep in than any high dollar comforter any day. It makes it hard to get up at deer camp sometimes. Thanks again for helping me out.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I know of a tent camp that went with a ventless wall heater mounted on a free standing stand built a rack for drying gloves then they ran different hoses to a three way hookup on a 100lb tank one for the heater others to lanterns and one to cook stove. now they don't have to worry about getting enough wood cut for heat. this yr they were up for 10 days and it rained abut 50% of the time


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

That would be something to see. I've seen the ventless heaters around for just over 100 bucks. Was thinking of keeping my mr. buddy close to my cot on stand by.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

personaly i like candles for light. but i also tend to turn in right after dark .
a candle lantern gives a nice safe light though and you can use citronella candles for bugs too. those citronella candles seem to attract them real good.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Grass said:


> That would be something to see. I've seen the ventless heaters around for just over 100 bucks. Was thinking of keeping my mr. buddy close to my cot on stand by.


I'll try and get some camp pics for you and show you


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

That would be great thanks. I do keep a box of candles for emergency purposes but have never seen a candle lantern. Maybe I have but just never thought twice about now that I'm thinkin.


----------

